# Differentiating SEE and EIE



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

So, I think these two types should be rather different from each other but I realised I'm not too sure how to tell them apart and am in-between those types for a friend. I'll write a few questions I have but I welcome any other kind of contrast you can think of.

1) How does each type deal with organization, scheduling, remembering events or the like?
2) Do Fi-valuers particularly enjoy talking about likes and dislikes or is this not type-related? I ask because I have another friend who I'm pretty sure is a Gamma and he makes that kind of statements or questions often (and I'm used to socializing with alphas).
3) How interested are SEEs in abstract, "non-consequential" discussions? For example, discussing "what is art" or bringing up questions out of the blue like "do you believe in perfection?".
4) How do Fi-egos react to people who are emotionally expressive?

Thanks in advance .


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Pancreatic Pandora said:


> So, I think these two types should be rather different from each other but I realised I'm not too sure how to tell them apart and am in-between those types for a friend. I'll write a few questions I have but I welcome any other kind of contrast you can think of.
> 
> 1) How does each type deal with organization, scheduling, remembering events or the like?


SEE is strategic and process and Te; EIE process and strategic and Fe. SEE will plan with Te. They care about the logical outcomes of their actions. EIE plans with Fe and care about the emotional outcome of their actions. 



> 2) Do Fi-valuers particularly enjoy talking about likes and dislikes or is this not type-related?


The like/dislike is oriented differently. Fi will state personal like/dislike. Fe will be more inclined to state impersonal like/dislike based more on abstract collective value. Usually like/dislike is understood as relating to the sx instinct. 



> 3) How interested are SEEs in abstract, "non-consequential" discussions? For example, discussing "what is art" or bringing up questions out of the blue like "do you believe in perfection?".


To further their personal goals and interests at the time, especially surrounding achievements and people. They can be interested in that but not for its own sake because Te valuing over Fe. Discussion is not for the sake of socialization and getting mushy together, but discussion has a goal and a purpose. 



> 4) How do Fi-egos react to people who are emotionally expressive?


They don't tend to manage it in large doses. My SEE friend can mimic it for some time but eventually she just wants to get away or tell people to calm it down. By emotionally expressive I mean open expression of laughter etc.


----------

